
ArticleDropbox Scores Patent for Peer-To-Peer Syncing - ing33k
https://torrentfreak.com/dropbox-scores-patent-for-peer-to-peer-syncing-160103/
======
Piskvorrr
If I read that correctly, Dropbox (established 2007) has received a patent
on... _drum roll_...Bittorrent (created 2002). What is this I don't even.

~~~
zimpenfish
That article doesn't really go into enough detail but from what little there
is, this sounds different to Bittorrent - it's not random sharing of chunks,
it's directed p2p synchronisation.

